# I have heard (sharks)



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

I have once heard that on some sharks if you touch there nose then they become paralised for a period of time, i am just wondering if this is true.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 31, 2007)

It's one of those questions about which no-one is entirely sure.  Certainly, a punch on the nose has ended many shark attacks, but this could be the shark's natural instinct to avoid injury.

  It seems to be common knowledge, though, that five out of six attacks end if the prey fights back.


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

The Ace said:


> a punch on the nose


 I wasnt talking about a puch on the nose i was talking more of putting your hand on its nose i can not remember if i saw it on a documentary once but i have heard it some were that just putting your hand on a sertain type of shark can paralise it for a few moments.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 31, 2007)

It's not a good area for experimentation.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 31, 2007)

i agree with Ace,the experimental setup will be difficult


----------



## scalem X (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I can imagine it being very sensitive. Most sensing organs are. So punching it might indeed be the way to go. I don't know about the type of shark, maybe it's true.


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

well yes but if you were able to get close to a shark and were able to do this and it proves true then if could save alot of people depending on the species and so on


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Another thing that i have heard is that if you are diving and you have a knife or a shock pole with you a shark will not attack because it relises you have a potential wepon


----------



## Musky (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm watching Shark Week right now on the Discovery Channel.  They're not paralyzing any sharks in today's episodes.

You may be thinking of the Silky Shark.  It is a mostly deep water tropical species that rarely causes any problems for humans.  I have seen video where Rodney Fox, (often seen on shows about Great White Sharks) grabs these sharks by the tail and then turns them upside down.  They then go to sleep.

I would doubt this move should be attempted on just any shark you may encounter, and having some experience dealing with sharks may be a prerequisite.

Sharks aren't smart enough to know whether you have a weapon or not.  Fish in general are not too bright.  If you poke them with a stick or they see you jab at them, they may back off, but they are not thinking, "wow, I better watch out, that guy has a sharp stick."


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 31, 2007)

I am not keen to even go diving where a shark might live or even be passing through and if by chance we were in the water at the same time and same place I am doubtful I would remember to tap it on the nose or even punch it.

Originally posted by Ace

I





> t's not a good area for experimentation.



Right on Ace!!!


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Musky said:


> You may be thinking of the Silky Shark."


 

Yes that must be it iv watched it before quite awhile ago, but i am almost sertain that in a shark documentary i watched it said that if you carried a knife or a shock pole sharks wil most likely stay away


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.elasmo-research.org/publications/pdfs/Predatory Behaviour of WS.pdf


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

hmmmmm so i supose if the shark came close enough and got a taste of the knife it wouldnt want to come back


----------



## Soggyfox (Jul 31, 2007)

i've seen the documentary with a guy stroking the nose of great whites in south africa and they did appear to go into a sort of comatose state. Apart from the guy being a complete nutter IMO,  there was a large whale carcass that the great whites were taking chunks out of and as they took a mouthful the guy lent over and grabbed them by the nose and began rubbing side to side and off they went to la la land.

small sharks definitely go to sleep when you flip them over, we do it to Dogfish (member of shark family) in the uk water when diving and they go limp, when you turn them back over they shoot off like little torpedoes. If your so inclined you can shoot your buddy with natures little torpedo but you'd never catch me doing that!!


----------



## Diddeyboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Soggyfox said:


> i've seen the documentary with a guy stroking the nose of great whites in south africa and they did appear to go into a sort of comatose state. Apart from the guy being a complete nutter IMO, there was a large whale carcass that the great whites were taking chunks out of and as they took a mouthful the guy lent over and grabbed them by the nose and began rubbing side to side and off they went to la la land.
> 
> small sharks definitely go to sleep when you flip them over


 
See i knew i saw it some where i come from south africa and have had a key intrest in sharks for quite awhile i would like to one day start studying them as i am still young i still need the opertunities


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 31, 2007)

As  far as I'm aware, Sharks have a very advanced lateral line (line of very sensitive nerves running the length of the body) which culminates at its snout so there might be an element of truth here.


----------



## flygin (Aug 1, 2007)

Diddeyboy, do you have access to the dicovery channel?  This week is shark week, and they show those guys in the waters off South Africa rubbing a great white shark's nose every year.  You could probably find something on the website, Discovery Channel :: Home.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 1, 2007)

thx flygin.
I took the shark quiz and I got the answer to the question of this thread.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 1, 2007)

That's a great quiz Scalem. Thanks. Was always curious about sharks. They have such a hugely bad reputation, they are fascinating.


----------



## Whitestar (Aug 1, 2007)

Diddeyboy said:


> I have once heard that on some sharks if you touch there nose then they become paralised for a period of time, i am just wondering if this is true.



Hmmm..... I'm not too sure about that one, but I do know that if you punch sharks on their gills they will certainly die. Or if you can find a way to make them stop swimming, they will sink to their deaths.


----------



## Whitestar (Aug 1, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> That's a great quiz Scalem. Thanks. Was always curious about sharks. They have such a hugely bad reputation, they are fascinating.



Agreed.


----------

